# I am trying real hard not to let my fetish lifestyle come out while I am at work



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

I have this fetish called "Financial Slavery" and get turned on when a woman allows me to get spending money on her without anything in return. So one of my female coworkers is always asking me to buy her lunch and part of me wants to tell her.......i will like to spoil and I will buy u lunch but you have to keep it a secret between us"

But I better not do that so I will just have to be strong and not allow her to bring the fetish side of me at work. What makes the financial slavery fetish almost come at work is how happy she looks when I mentioned i may treat her combined with her being attractive. Last week I told her I would treat her to lunch if the Cowboys beat the eagles and when I came to work she was still looking to be treated even though the cowboys lost?

Now one of her girfriends wants me to treat her to dinner if the Cowboys win the SB but I don;t think I have to worry about that. But all this treating talk at work is making the financial slavery fetish come to surface and I prefer to do that type of stufff after work hours

So should I just say dinner next dinner so that way I can do this after work hours?


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

Is this some sort of allegory?


----------



## richie33 (Jul 20, 2012)

Wow. Sometimes you knock it out of the park with your posts.


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

SecondTime'Round said:


> Is this some sort of allegory?


what is that


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

richie33 said:


> Wow. Sometimes you knock it out of the park with your posts.


I wasn't expecting a pretty women with a big smile to constantly ask me to buy her things on a job


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

SMG15 said:


> I wasn't expecting a pretty women with a big smile to constantly ask me to buy her things on a job


She's probably totally into you. Why else would a pretty woman be so bold as to ask a man to buy her things?


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

SecondTime'Round said:


> She's probably totally into you. Why else would a pretty woman be so bold as to ask a man to buy her things?


Not sure but it is a brand new thing to be happening on a job. lol


And I don't feel she is into me just want to use me which is connected to financial slavery.


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

SMG15 said:


> Not sure but it is a brand new thing to be happening on a job. lol
> 
> 
> *And I don't feel she is into me just want to use me which is connected to financial slavery.*


Oh I see what you mean. 

This "fetish" is in direct contradiction to your previous stories about how you don't like to spend money on women if you're not getting something out o fit (i.e. being mad about walking someone to the train after spending money on her and then she wasn't interested)


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

SecondTime'Round said:


> Oh I see what you mean.
> 
> This "fetish" is in direct contradiction to your previous stories about how you don't like to spend money on women if you're not getting something out o fit (i.e. being mad about walking someone to the train after spending money on her and then she wasn't interested)


If someone is making it clear they want to use me and look good then it;s a turn on


What you are talking about is when I went on dates and the woman not showing any interest after I arrived home


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

So let me understand this....you sexual excitement is taking beautiful women out to lunch or dinner and get nothing out of it, and going home with less money in your pockets......where i come from that's called dating


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

xenote said:


> so let me understand this....you sexual excitement is taking beautiful women out to lunch or dinner and get nothing out of it, and going home with less money in your pockets......where i come from that's called dating


dating??


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

SMG15 said:


> dating??


pretty much every guy has gone through a phase where you get the privilege of taking out a girl several times for the evening feeding them and at the end they tell you good night and your left poorer for the experience.


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

Xenote said:


> pretty much every guy has gone through a phase where you get the privilege of taking out a girl several times for the evening feeding them and at the end they tell you good night and your left poorer for the experience.


But this girl's enthusiasm about spending my money is why it's turning me on LOL


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

SMG15 said:


> But this girl's enthusiasm about spending my money is why it's turning me on LOL


Does it make you feel powerful, rich and important? Is that the payoff for this "fetish?"


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Don't understand your fetish; but, it's clear this girl doesn't need a pimp.


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

SecondTime'Round said:


> Does it make you feel powerful, rich and important? Is that the payoff for this "fetish?"


I;m not sure but she looks happy when I talk about spending money on her and I like that lol


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

Blondilocks said:


> Don't understand your fetish; but, it's clear this girl doesn't need a pimp.


I used to be part of the submissive lifestyle and when women are excited about using me I get turned on

Understand now?


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

SMG15 said:


> I used to be part of the submissive lifestyle and when women are excited about using me I get turned on
> 
> Understand now?


OK, well, I think it's best to keep it out of the workplace for sure.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

I actually do understand this. SMG uses spending as a way to show affection. He expects that the woman in question by accepting the gift is accepting and returning his affection. In fact many "pretty" women expect lots of favors. As xenote points out, they get them so often that they expect every guy to provide them. Whether it is lunch or lifting heavy things, or running errands. One theory says that this is actually fair to the men because what they want is attention, and by talking and smiling the pretty woman is filling her share of the Bargain.
@smg 15 this is not working for you because you expect more than a few words and a smile, you want affection. My advice to you is to keep everything at work equal. You buy her lunch, then she buys yo a lunch before you buy another. You do a favor, she does a favor. Keep the romance and fetish away from work.


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

Mr. Nail said:


> I actually do understand this. SMG uses spending as a way to show affection. He expects that the woman in question by accepting the gift is accepting and returning his affection. In fact many "pretty" women expect lots of favors. As xenote points out, they get them so often that they expect every guy to provide them. Whether it is lunch or lifting heavy things, or running errands. One theory says that this is actually fair to the men because what they want is attention, and by talking and smiling the pretty woman is filling her share of the Bargain.
> 
> @smg 15 this is not working for you because you expect more than a few words and a smile, you want affection. My advice to you is to keep everything at work equal. You buy her lunch, then she buys yo a lunch before you buy another. You do a favor, she does a favor. Keep the romance and fetish away from work.


right I need to stay away from her


----------



## sixty-eight (Oct 2, 2015)

SMG15 said:


> Mr. Nail said:
> 
> 
> > My advice to you is to keep everything at work equal. You buy her lunch, then she buys yo a lunch before you buy another. You do a favor, she does a favor. Keep the romance and fetish away from work.
> ...


It's important to have a good plan for this for your professional life, or you may find yourself in the same situation again.

Either stay away, or have an semi-honest conversation with her. She doesn't need the whole story. You could tell her that you'd like to make some friends at work, and would like to be friends with her, but that she would have to be willing to go dutch. So either take turns paying, or split the bill in half etc, like Mr. Nail said. If you have an agreement, the temptation will still be there i'm sure, but it'll be more manageable.


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

SMG the pinnacle for your financial slavery fetish would be to get married and divorced a couple of times, if you want to spend money on women and get nothing in return try paying alimony! What a turn on!

I think your best bet is just get a job at a strip club, that way you don't have to hide your fetish while working. Strippers are professionals at taking mens money and giving them nothing in return. Well, nothing but an erection, but isn't that your goal?


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

Cooper said:


> SMG the pinnacle for your financial slavery fetish would be to get married and divorced a couple of times, if you want to spend money on women and get nothing in return try paying alimony! What a turn on!
> 
> I think your best bet is just get a job at a strip club, that way you don't have to hide your fetish while working. Strippers are professionals at taking mens money and giving them nothing in return. Well, nothing but an erection, but isn't that your goal?


But I prefer it be a regular girl not anyone crusty and dirty


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

There is no doubt about it, she thinks you are totally HOT...Jump on that, like a duck on a june bug....Why not buy several gift cards and give them to her when she least expects it...She will be in your total thrall...You lucky guy...


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

Woodchuck said:


> There is no doubt about it, she thinks you are totally HOT...Jump on that, like a duck on a june bug....Why not buy several gift cards and give them to her when she least expects it...She will be in your total thrall...You lucky guy...


what makes you think that she thinks I'm hot?


----------



## Mr The Other (Feb 1, 2014)

This could be a guess.

If someone does someone a great affection and they cannot see any motive, it can make the receiver feel awkward. If you feel that you are not worthwhile, giving financially for no more than acknowledgment is a relationship that deep down you can understand. It is also a way of expressing being vulnerable, which is probably how you feel deep down.

Work on that.


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

Mr The Other said:


> This could be a guess.
> 
> If someone does someone a great affection and they cannot see any motive, it can make the receiver feel awkward. If you feel that you are not worthwhile, giving financially for no more than acknowledgment is a relationship that deep down you can understand. It is also a way of expressing being vulnerable, which is probably how you feel deep down.
> 
> Work on that.


I told her I would only treat her to lunch on Monday if the cowboys won on sunday and she still came in Monday looking to be treated after the cowboys lost

so I asked her at the end of the day what she ended up eating for lunch and she said......NOTHING

LOL


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

SMG15 said:


> what makes you think that she thinks I'm hot?


Well, you don't get that big smile for nothing...:smile2:


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

Woodchuck said:


> Well, you don't get that big smile for nothing...:smile2:


I just figured it was a pretend smile to get me to treat her lol


----------



## alphaomega (Nov 7, 2010)

Bud,

I think your so wrapped up in your fetish your mind is making its own justification that everyone is playing the fetish game with you, perhaps. 

Fetishes are cool. Everyone has one. Yours is leaking out into your "real" life. Now it's in the risk of turning from fetish to compulsion. Much more destructive.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

SMG15 said:


> right I need to stay away from her


Is this the married woman with children?


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

SMG15 said:


> I told her I would only treat her to lunch on Monday if the cowboys won on sunday and she still came in Monday looking to be treated after the cowboys lost
> 
> so I asked her at the end of the day what she ended up eating for lunch and she said......NOTHING
> 
> LOL


Maybe she actually likes you! Have you thought of that? You're the one with this fetish, not her, so maybe she's just flirting with you and really wanted you to take her to lunch. Stranger things have happened.....


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

TAM needs a popcorn eating emote 


Financial slavery fetish. Love it


----------



## phillybeffandswiss (Jan 20, 2013)

Oh boy, some girl hurt your feelings again.


----------



## EnigmaGirl (Feb 7, 2015)

Your wheel is still turning but the hamster is definitely dead.

Its not a fetish when the only chance you have to have a woman to come near you is to pay her copious amounts of money.

That's just the whole rest of your life buddy.


----------



## imtamnew (May 13, 2013)

I think you need a pet dog.


----------



## TheTruthHurts (Oct 1, 2015)

Dude.

This stuff needs to be COMPLETELY separated in your mind.

Ceara Lynch is for after hours play sessions.

Real women aren't motivated the same way - this is femdom


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

EleGirl said:


> Is this the married woman with children?


No that's not her,


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

SecondTime'Round said:


> Maybe she actually likes you! Have you thought of that? You're the one with this fetish, not her, so maybe she's just flirting with you and really wanted you to take her to lunch. Stranger things have happened.....


Yeah she said that she thought I would still treat her anyway to be nice even after my team lost


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

SMG15 said:


> Yeah she said that she thought I would still treat her anyway to be nice even after my team lost


Most men would behave that way, fyi.


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

SecondTime'Round said:


> Most men would behave that way, fyi.


But I made it clear that I am only generous when I am happy and on Monday I was far from happy lol


----------



## longtermdude (Jan 23, 2013)

I am so lost here, is this real?


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

longtermdude said:


> I am so lost here, is this real?



Yes, a pretty woman at my job wants me to spend money on her and it's turning me on


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

Xenote said:


> pretty much every guy has gone through a phase where you get the privilege of taking out a girl several times for the evening feeding them and at the end they tell you good night and your left poorer for the experience.


but richer in character!


----------

